# Colección de circuitos de baja señal de diseño "Asiático"



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2015)

Por estos lados voy a ir publicando esquemas de "Cosillas" que traigo de recuerdo de mis paseos por Asia
​
*El primero:*

*Control de tono de 3 bandas estéreo con salida de sub-graves de frecuencia ajustable.*




























​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 12, 2015)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Grande Fogonazo !!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2015)

*Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/Volumen/Balance*

*Fuente de alimentación incluida*



























​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 13, 2015)

Wooow, que software estás usando para la vista en 3D? Es impresionante la buena calidad que tiene la imagen.
Muy buenos aportes Fogonazo, muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 13, 2015)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Wooow, que software estás usando para la vista en 3D? Es impresionante la buena calidad que tiene la imagen.
> Muy buenos aportes Fogonazo, muchas gracias.
> Saludos



Esa es informacion recopilada no es autoria de Fogonazo asi es que es logico que el no lo hizo para mas informacion corre en el enlce que esta al lado izquierdo del mensaje de Fogonazo " Un-Sound.Com"


----------



## Bleny (Jul 13, 2015)

Que mala suerte que tengo monto el pre del subwoofer, un pequeño fallo humo y adiós TL072hno: descanse en paz, una pregunta pone alimentación ah 15V, yo lo estaba alimentando a 8V por que de momento no tengo otra fuente tendría problemas, o su alimentación mínima es de 15V


----------



## pandacba (Jul 13, 2015)

Hola Bleny, el TL072 se puede alimentar desde ± 4 a ±15 o desde 8 a 30V en fuente simple


----------



## Bleny (Jul 13, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Bleny, el TL072 se puede alimentar desde ± 4 a ±15 o desde 8 a 30V en fuente simple


Gracias por la información, ya probare montarlo otra vez y revisarlo mil veces si hace falta, que solo tenia un TL072,tengo también el TL082 pero no me arriesgo que solo tengo uno


----------



## polpi (Jul 14, 2015)

Estube paseando tambien por tailandia y si bien esta muy interesante se hace muy complicado entender al traductor (google). Entre otras cosas hay un equalizador de 5 bandas en un solo chip (LA3600) que esta muy facil de hacer y se consigue aca; pero lo que me llamo la atencion fue un amp llamado "Mini-strong power amp 100w" que es muy pequeño. Pero dejo que fogo revise y que sugirera circuitos. mientras yo sigo chusmeando. Gracias por este nuevo destino.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Estube paseando tambien por tailandia y si bien esta muy interesante se hace muy complicado entender al traductor (google). Entre otras cosas hay un equalizador de *5 bandas en un solo chip (LA3600)* que esta muy facil de hacer y se consigue aca; pero lo que me llamo la atencion fue un amp llamado "*Mini-strong power amp 100w*" que es muy pequeño. Pero dejo que fogo revise y que sugirera circuitos. mientras yo sigo chusmeando. Gracias por este nuevo destino.



Ambos temas ya fueron publicados en el Foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/equalizadores-varios-ic-aplicado-la3600-134269/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/907670/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2015)

*Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen*

*y salida para sub-Woofer*














​


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 18, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/Volumen/Balance*
> 
> *Fuente de alimentación incluida* ​


 
He visto algo "peligroso. " en este esquema. 
Si tienes el volumen al max y balanceo a un canal...

No estas provocando un corto en el otro canal de la fuente de audio conectada a la entrada.??

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

Personalmente no he visto nunca que un preamplificador se queme por ponerlo en corto , tampoco pasa nada por poner una entrada en corto.

No te olvides que la impedancia de salida de un pre es de varios miles de Ohms.

No se que ocurriría de poner en corto un MP3 o un celular , ya que es una salida de audio de (mini)  potencia


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2015)

No queda en corto la salida ya que estan R29 y R30, lo que si no viste es la diferencia en el listado R29 6k8 y R30 22k las dos deben ser del mismo valor
y como dijo due una entrada en corto no afecta en nada de echo si el volumen estuviera entre la salida y este tomaria señal entre la enttrada y masa

El esquema es peefecto, y de echo miles de equipos cuando el balance era algo de norma en su mínima expresión tenían esa configuración y de echo supieron venir unos potes que tenia media pista en cortocircuito, potes para balance obviamente


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 18, 2015)

Panda no me referia al circuito que explicas sino al anterior. En este el volumen y balance estan directamente a la entrada de pream. 
En ciertas condiciones pondria en corto la entrada del preamp que sabemos que no pasa nada, pero al mismo tiempo estas poniendo en corto la fuente wue tengas conectada al pre, cd, mp3, etc.
Tenía entendido que aunque sean señales débiles,  que no superan 2 o 3 vac como mucho,  no estaría de más proteger con una resistencia de 100 ohm como hemos visto en la salida de algunos preamps.

0dBV=1v
+6dBV=2v
+10dBV=3v

Estos son los niveles de salida que podemos encontrar en la mayoría de reproductores de audio.

Una solución sería trasladar el bal a la salida del preamp y quedaria protegido por las R De 1K .?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2015)

*Control/Filtro para Subwoofer BTX 250 JBL LPF *




















​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 17, 2015)

Muy interesante. Veo un control de Volumen, un control de Fase (supongo 0-180 g, all pass), pero ¿alguien nos sabría decir a qué corresponde el control del potenciómetro de 500K?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2015)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> Muy interesante. Veo un control de Volumen, un control de Fase (supongo 0-180 g, all pass), pero ¿alguien nos sabría decir a qué corresponde el control del potenciómetro de 500K?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Nivel de atenuación del filtro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nivel de atenuación del filtro.


A mi me parece ota cosa...
El AO U3B está formando una red RLC pero sin L y con un girador. Me parece que ese circuito genera un pico en alguna frecuencia y con un Q (habría que calcular ambos), pero para saber bien habría que ver la respuesta de ese parlante JBL en la caja correspondiente, por que tal vez solo sea un refuerzo de graves medio sofisticado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A mi me parece ota cosa. . .
> El AO U3B está formando una red RLC pero sin L y con un girador. Me parece que ese circuito genera un pico en alguna frecuencia y con un Q (habría que calcular ambos), pero para saber bien habría que ver la respuesta de ese parlante JBL en la caja correspondiente, por que tal vez solo sea un refuerzo de graves medio sofisticado...




Multisim dice que:

Sip, aparece un pico de + 5db (187Hz) pero en la posición extrema del potenciómetro, el resto de la banda está a +3,3db.
A un 5% se redujo a +2,9 db (163Hz), el resto de la banda está a +2,25db 
Prácticamente desaparece a un 10% del recorrido, el resto de la banda está a +1,7db 


Para dar énfasis al golpe de los graves el pico está un poco alto, así que posiblemente esté pensado para ese parlante en particular. 

Solo simule esa etapa, faltaría ver el comportamiento del resto en conjunto.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 18, 2015)

He encontrado el manual en google, y parece que lo que marca como phase en realidad es el ajuste variable de frecuencia de corte.

El pot de 500K corresponde a un booster.

Saludos.


----------



## snipero (Jun 23, 2017)

Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen

y salida para sub-Woofer

Hola fogonazo disculpa tanta molestadera, ¿a que se debe el que este pre tenga 5 ic? ya se que uno es para el filtro paso bajo. Por lo general he visto que los pre con tonos solo usan dos circuitos, este pre ha llamado mi atencion porque usa el NE5532.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2017)

snipero dijo:


> Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen
> 
> y salida para sub-Woofer
> 
> Hola fogonazo disculpa tanta molestadera, ¿a que se debe el que este pre tenga 5 ic? ya se que uno es para el filtro paso bajo. Por lo general he visto que los pre con tonos solo usan dos circuitos, este pre ha llamado mi atencion porque usa el NE5532.



En el enunciado del comentario se encuentra la respuesta _*"Control de tono de 3 bandas estéreo con salida de sub-graves de frecuencia ajustable."*_

Además del control de tono, posee un filtro pasa-bajos de estado variable, donde se ocupan los operacionales.

El TL074 con 4 operacionales se emplea para el control de tono estéreo, 2 operacionales de entrada y 2 de salida.
El TL072 con 2 operacionales se emplea para el pasa-bajos de un solo canal.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 9, 2017)

dejo este aporte, la direccion http://www.diskdig.com/annex4/SP2.pdf, esta en japones, es de un divisor de frecuencias con salida de audio con lm380,no se japones, me parecio interesante, Dios los bendiga mis estimados, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2018)

*Otro filtro pasa graves bastante "Profesionalito"*

Incluye Auto-PowerOn 


























​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Feb 8, 2018)

En cuanto a los IC's, LM380, TL072, NE5532... tengo entendido que todos son válidos, la diferencia es la calidad. Particularmente, yo hace como 27 años ya, me construí un filtro activo tipo bessel de 24dB y dos vías, sacado de Elektor, que empleaba el NE5532. Aún lo tengo funcionando.

Recientemente leí que sustituyendo el NE5532 (BJT) por LF353 (Fet) mejoraba la calidad de sonido. Son iguales pin a pin, la diferencia es que el Fet tiene un slew-rate más alto que el Bjt, y es más barato. A mi oído la única diferencia que he podido apreciar es que con el LF353 los agudos suenan más nítidos y cristalinos.

Entiendo que el IC que escojamos para un filtro activo depende de la calidad de sonido que querramos obtener. Son baratos y es cuestión de mirar fichas de datos y precios antes de escoger. Hay otros como el OPA2134 de mucha más calidad pero triplican en precio al NE5532. Caro está que si inviertes un dinero en circuitos de calidad y oyes MP3 no vas a apreciar la calidad, puesto que el sonido que estás reproduciendo ya es malo desde el origen.

Una recomendación es montar los ICs sobre zócalos para así poder reemplazarlos fácilmente.

Sería bueno un hilo donde algún experto expusiera la diferencia de sonido entre los distintos ICs más comunes. El oído es otro tema y es tan particular como cada persona. En mi caso particular y por mi oído, prefiero el LF353 al NE5532. Si dejar de decir que ambos dan un sonido excelente. Sólo notarás la diferencia comparando al mismo tiempo un canal con un IC y otro canal con el otro IC distinto. La memoria no es capaz de retener los matices más sutiles del sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2018)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> En cuanto a los IC's, LM380, TL072, NE5532... tengo entendido que todos son válidos, la diferencia es la calidad.




 No , el LM380 *es un amplificador de potencia* de 2,5 Watts. Lo pueden usar en pre de guitarra para obtener distorsión  .

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2018)

Exactamente, uno que era muy bueno era LM387, lamentablemente discontinuado
El M5218/20 es otro CI de bajo ruido, muy interesante porque viene en cápsula DIL Y SIL, esta última mejora mucho el diseño alrededor del CI y mejora la separación de canales.
Lo real buscar mucha calidad en un equipo pata escuchar MP3 no tiene sentido
El UPC4570 es otro muy buen CI de bajo ruido


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Otro filtro pasa graves bastante "Profesionalito"*
> 
> Incluye Auto-PowerOn



El esquema corresponde al resto de imágenes?
Porque en el mismo aparece un relé, y el resto no, o no lo estoy viendo, además falta la salida de "PowerDown"


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El esquema corresponde al resto de imágenes?
> Porque en el mismo aparece un relé, y el resto no, o no lo estoy viendo, además falta la salida de "PowerDown"



El esquema es de marca y tiene copyright.
La placa es de libre albedrío de quién la realizó.
Aparentemente *NO *incluyó el sistema _"Auto Power On"_


----------



## snipero (Feb 15, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Otro filtro pasa graves bastante "Profesionalito"*
> 
> Incluye Auto-PowerOn
> 
> ...


Yo hice dos veces ese proyecto, lo probé con un tda7294 y un subwoofer barato y aun así  metía unos bajos que da miedo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2018)

snipero dijo:


> Yo hice dos veces ese proyecto, lo probé con un tda7294 y un subwoofer barato y aun así  metía unos bajos que da miedo


----------



## essempro (Feb 23, 2018)

> Otro filtro pasa graves bastante "Profesionalito"
> 
> Incluye Auto-PowerOn



buena noche, disculpen si pido demasiado, pero en este proyecto veo muy borroso los valores de los componentes. me gustaria saber si podrian coperarme con los valores, de verdad, en mi pc no se distinguen. sobre todo en la mascara de componentes. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163678&d=1518049278

de antemano agradezco su ayuda!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2018)

A ver si  lo ves mejor :


----------



## ElferJose (Abr 24, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen*
> 
> *y salida para sub-Woofer*
> 
> ...


Hola amigos, soy nuevo en esto y queria saber, si deseo quitar la etapa de sobwofer afecta en algo a las demas etapas? que consideraciones deberia tomar ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2018)

*Pre-amplificador "Old Style" Re-Pitufo*





*



*



*



*​Son 2 alternativas de PCB, con o sin fuente de alimentación "On board"




*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## carbajal (Feb 6, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Otro filtro pasa graves bastante "Profesionalito"*
> 
> Incluye Auto-PowerOn
> 
> ...


Tengo una duda, a la salida del pre hay un componente marcado 301. Que tipo de componente es? una resistencia talves?
Disculpa fogonazo o alguien de la comunidad que tenga algun pre con control de altos y bajos en version monofonica que me lo pudiera proporcionar, necesito uno, agradezco a quien pueda echarme una mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2020)

carbajal dijo:


> Tengo una duda, a la salida del pre hay un componente marcado 301. Que tipo de componente es? una resistencia talves?
> Disculpa fogonazo o alguien de la comunidad que tenga algun pre con control de altos y bajos en version monofonica que me lo pudiera proporcionar, necesito uno, agradezco a quien pueda echarme una mano.


Es solo una resistencia y su valor *NO *es importante entre *100Ω* a *330Ω *estará bien


----------



## snipero (Mar 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen
> 
> y salida para sub-Woofer*
> 
> ...


Hola encontré más información de este pre, algo que me volvía loco es que el número de componente en el layout era muy distinto al número de componente en el esquema además de que en el pcb había un pad de un capacitor que no estaba conectado a ninguna parte, parece que el mismo autor reformó el pcb y le hizo algunas correcciones como colocar potenciómetros normales fáciles de conseguir en lugar de los que tenía previamente. Adjunto los  archivos que encontré.


----------



## shaman_uni (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Preamplificador Graves/Agudos/volumen
> 
> y salida para sub-Woofer*
> ​



Hola a todos quisiera saber si con este pre puedo obtener un sistema 2.1 o solamente es un refuerzo de graves? es decir en subwoofer out debo colocar un tercer amplificador para los graves para obtener la señal completa?

Estoy tratando de hacer un sistema biamplificado con 2 canales que manejen los altos y medios y un solo subwoofer comun para ambos.

Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2020)

shaman_uni dijo:


> Hola a todos quisiera saber si con este pre puedo obtener un sistema 2.1 o solamente es un refuerzo de graves? es decir en subwoofer out debo colocar un tercer amplificador para los graves para obtener la señal completa?
> 
> Estoy tratando de hacer un sistema biamplificado con 2 canales que manejen los altos y medios y un solo subwoofer comun para ambos.
> 
> Gracias por el apoyo


NO te sirve para un sistema Bi-Amplificado (Graves-agudos) + sub-graves

Deberías hacer un crossover sobre la salida que separe graves-agudos 

Para esto necesitas *5* amplificadores
*2* para graves
*2* para agudos
*1* para sub-graves

Esto es lo creo entender que deseas hacer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2020)

Me parece que es como el primer 2.1 que yo hice: tenés dos canales (un stereo) que maneja medios y agudos con crossover pasivo, mas un tercer canal que maneja el subwoofer.


----------



## ngc1976 (May 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que es como el primer 2.1 que yo hice: tenés dos canales (un stereo) que maneja medios y agudos con crossover pasivo, mas un tercer canal que maneja el subwoofer.


Hola Doctor, en ese artículo del crossover 2.1 usted menciona del calculo de corte de los filtros en base a un soft de calculo , el link del mismo está caido, dónde podría conseguirlo ?, saludos


Cuando vean el esquema del crossover, van a ver que faltan los valores de muchos componentes indicados como Rx y Cx. Esos valores faltan por que son dependientes de las frecuencias de corte que ustedes seleccionen para sus sistemas 2.1. De todas formas, es muy simple calcularlas usando el software que provee ESP en su *proyecto 09*. Pues entonces bajan ese soft, elijen un filtro LR de cuarto orden, elijen una frecuencia de corte y el valor de Cx y el software les dá Rx. Juegan un poco hasta tener valores de Rx y Cx que estén normalizados, los compran, los ponen en el PCB y ya tienen el filtro listo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> el link del mismo está caido, dónde podría conseguirlo ?,


En el mismo sitio pero con el link arreglado:





						Linkwitz-Riley Electronic Crossover
					

ESP Project Pages - Linkwitz-Riley Electronic Crossover. Suitable for bi-amping or triamping, subwoofers, hi-fi or pro-audio use.




					sound-au.com


----------



## AntonioAA (May 4, 2021)

Me salio desordenado , éste es el que he armado yo de 3 vias ....linda placa


----------



## AntonioAA (May 6, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> NO te sirve para un sistema Bi-Amplificado (Graves-agudos) + sub-graves
> 
> Deberías hacer un crossover sobre la salida que separe graves-agudos
> 
> ...


Dr. Zoidberg publico un cross 2.1 que es realmente bueno , con PCB y todo ... yo me confundí y puse un 3 vias , que se puede transformar en 4.1 tambien , con un poco de maña .....


----------

